

LittleBigPlanet 2 Code Swarm
 - DanielRibeiro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVPZv631cqE

======
aashay
This is pretty neat. Maybe I'm just bad at CTRL+F but what tool(s) were used
to produce this?

EDIT: I assume it was <http://code.google.com/p/codeswarm/>

~~~
piotrSikora
...either that or Gource: <http://code.google.com/p/gource/>

------
po
I don't find this one as informative as similar visualizations I've seen in
the past. I think because the files fade out if they haven't been edited in a
while you can't really see the progress of the project itself.

~~~
andrewguenther
I think they found a fair balance between informative and appealing. I mean,
if every single one of those textures stayed on there the whole time I don't
think it would have looked anywhere near as nice.

